

Why Roslyn is a Big Deal - Permit
http://joshvarty.wordpress.com/2014/03/09/why-roslyn-is-a-bigdeal/

======
andrewcooke
"Most people familiar with Roslyn understand that it marks the first real
change in compilers in recent memory." and then goes on to describe llvm...

~~~
opinali
Also old news in Javaland; I'd nominate Eclipse's ECJ as the great innovator.

~~~
Locke1689
Isn't ECJ just an incremental compiler?

As far as I know, there is nothing like Roslyn in Java.

------
amadeusw
It's interesting to see what doors Roslyn can open for us in the craft of
software development. And I'm also really looking forward to seeing some of
Bret Victor's ideas implemented [1]

[1] [http://ermau.com/making-instant-c-viable-
part-1/](http://ermau.com/making-instant-c-viable-part-1/)

------
jfim
Seems pretty cool, and it'll definitely be interesting to see what people will
do with it.

However, some parts of this (introspection and modification of ASTs) are
already possible in other languages, such as Scala (through the presentation
compiler and the macro system) or even Smalltalk (which doesn't have code in
text files).

------
aashishkoirala
Aaha! So THAT is how they made dotnetfiddle. I've got to get into this.

~~~
jongalloway2
scriptcs, too: [http://scriptcs.net/](http://scriptcs.net/)

